# BFD Rack Ears



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Quick question, and sorry if this has already been asked somewhere else. I didn't see it in the FAQ.

I got my BFD, and all is well after using the REW. Wow! What a tool! Incredible work...

Anyway -- I want to remove the rack ears, and that's done easily enough. However, what have others applied over the holes in the side of the cabinet of the BFD? Did I miss (or not receive) something in the original packaging (mine was NIB). 

Thanks!

-- Otto


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Otto and welcome to the Shack!

Unfortunately there is nothing from Behringer that we know of to replace the rack ears. Myself a few others simply leave the holes open. I've had mine for 4-5 years now and the holes have always been there, but I do keep it out of sight, since it does not match my equipment.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well I looked a little farther down the list and see that someone has posted the same question I just did. I going to work on making some -- one way or another...

Thanks,

-- Otto


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

FWIW I remember reading somewhere that somebody just cut the 'ears' off and then filed down the cut edge still leaving the side plate on ie covering the holes, it should work?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I cut them off using my Dremel with cutting wheel. Filing the leftover nub down perfectly flat wasn't practical, but I rounded off the sharp edges.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I've always had a real liking for the rack mount.

It gives it a Pro industrial look of authority.....












brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

I hear you about the rack mout stuff looking cool, but the BFD is the only component I own that's made to be rack mounted. 

That said, I think I'm going to knock those ears off. I have a friend here at work that does metal machining, and if he can't/won't do it, I'll hit it with a Dremel or RotoZip.

Thanks,

-- Otto


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't given any thought to filing down the ears, but that's a great idea and would no doubt polish up to look better than the holes.

I'm like Otto... it's the only rack mount piece in my setup.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I left mine on. I used some right angle aluminum and created a shelf support to hold it up underneath the shelf that my avr sits on. Once it was up out of the way I got another piece of right angle aluminum and cut a section to cover the front of it. Painted the cover flat black. I drilled a tiny hole so the led for the power button will peek through but that's it.

It actually turned out quite nice. Unless you look for it, you don't notice it. 
-john


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

I used to leave mine on but they get in the way now so i just took them off, i was a little worried about the holes but you can't even see them in the new av rack.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

I just used a hack saw and cut them off, (removed them from the BFD first), then used a Dremel to smooth out the cut edge.

I'll take a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I was thinking about screwing a short metal link behind my BFD and CX2310 ears to tie the two boxes together. 

When one tries to press any buttons the lightweight Behringer cases slide all over the place. 

I now have skinned mouse mats sandwiched between the BFD, CX2310 crossover and my CDP to try to stop the slip. 
But even this arrangement isn't very stable with push buttons. 

I caught my sweater sleeve on the ears soon after purchase trying to reach a cable. Not something you readily repeat. :blush: 

Is anybody using stick-on rubber feet with these Behringer boxes? 
Would you care to share your experiences with these before I head for the shops?


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

I use the little rubber stick on feet and they work great. You can get them at any Home Depot, Walmart, CVS....etc.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yep, I also use small, clear, round rubber feet. The BFD doesn't move when on a glass shelf, and there is a small and light Denon DVD player on top of it.

Also, as my original post in this thread, I had someone in my workplace's metal shop knock off those rack ears for me. Looks great! Now I just need to get some window tint to tone down those front-panel LEDs!

-- Otto


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks. I shall definitely invest in some rubber feet.

I'll also try putting the CDP on top of the Behringer gear. 

A nice heavy Marantz should do the trick! They won't dare move! 

BTW: We refer to the Behringer boxes as the UFOs.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Bruce, i went one better and have used a computer/telecoms rack for housing all of my gear - Its ouside my room in the 'kit area', its on wheels so i can get in the back easily and has a fair bit of room for all my gear - Though i'm finding that no matter how much space you have you can always fill it  

Actualy most of my kit seems to be rack mounted, with a few extra shelves for not rack mount kit - Oh and i had to take the excessive panels off the yamaha DSP-AX1 as it was a touch wide.

Cya,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about - the rack has a real look of authority about it. Kinda cool that it's on wheels....


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Blu-Tak or a similar mounting putty would work just as well to keep components from sliding around, I think, and it can be removed, rolled up into a ball, and reused if needed. Crafts stores sell different brands as "poster adhesive", "poster stick", or other categories. It's produced by several different manufacturers. I use it to keep my bookshelf speakers more secure on their pedestals...:T


----------

